# lets start a  thread on   custom  middle  weight bicycles or  how u have  changed it



## chucksoldbikes (Nov 22, 2015)

lets see the pictures   thank  u here is  min e


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 22, 2015)

Pics are my 59 Western Flyer Golden Flyer. First as bought (from the Stig) and as it looks now. I like to add period accessories, though I wouldn't say it's a "custom" just personalized.
Same treatment on the 59 Evans.


----------



## spoker (Nov 22, 2015)

satin clear post one above this one,columbia middle weight, 2 speed manual,added 26 by 2.125 tires and satin cleared it


----------



## dogdart (Nov 22, 2015)

Technically a middleweight , I built this 57 Huffy because a friend of mine said middleweights couldn't be cool


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 22, 2015)

*Middleweight*

Sorry, not custom but 100 percent bone stock and beautiful. Sold this one last year. 1961 Higgins flightliner.


----------



## Rich404 (Nov 25, 2015)

This is my Rollfast. She is all original but needed a lot of love. As you can see she had a lot of rust bleeding through the paint and the paint appeared more brown than red. During the restoration I decided to invert the colors from Red and white to White and red. I also had custom graphics made up for it too. The old pedals were shot so I replaced them with these white cruiser pedals to bring in even more bright white to the bike.

She still has some of the old dimple dents in her fenders and the chrome is not pristine which gives her character. 

-Rich.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 7, 2015)

This BMA Firestone was red, my son was complaining so I squirted it satin black put on a 9 hole rack, no before pic



Bought this 75 Typhoon because of the springer, took off the front fender to get it in the car, cleaned off some of the brown paint to see what was underneath, another red, hit it with some primer & put on apes & a bag



this BMA Hawthorne was you gyessed red, my daughter wanted purple and (you guessed it) apes



seems to be a pattern with the (anything but red) & ape hangers


----------



## OCD (Dec 8, 2015)

Here are a few custom middleweights I have done over the years:









 I have since put on some old bias plys, changed the wheels to bendix chrome, and toned down the handlebars


  Yes, yes, I know the fork is bent, hahaha


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 8, 2015)

The Black Monark started life as a middleweight Firestone Special Cruiser. Came to me as a bare frame, I added the spring fork from a ladies bike. I threaded and cut the steer tube and spring rods. All the black is powdercoat. Not long after I finished it the seat-tube came loose from the bottom-bracket shell, which is not uncommon with these frames. A friend brazed it and painted the area. 
c.1990, builds like this were popular in SoCal, and TBM has clocked many many miles. 
Originally built up with OEM steel rims, Sachs Duomatic and Omas hubs, I rebuilt the wheels a year or so later with Campagnolo Mirox rims and Shimano front hub (have a DT/Hugi TD I might spoke in). Changed the steel handlebars to aluminum GT Streamline at the same time. Tires Continental Top Touring 2000. The crank is Odyssey 175mm cromo, chainring GT aluminum, chain Dura-Ace. I recently changed the seat to a vintage that I recovered. Fast and (comparatively) light, great fun to ride...need to take her for a spin and get some new snaps.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 8, 2015)

*hello*

love those  hot rods     customs  ya ya 
 chucksoldbikes


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 10, 2015)

I'll throw our 1959 Golden Flyer in the mix.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 10, 2015)

*1956 Spitfire*

completely built from spare parts, almost everything is incorrect for a 56 spitfire


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 14, 2015)

Maybe a little backwards but I turned this Post-war Compax into a middleweight of which none were ever produced, only lightweights and Balloon models. It was sandblasted to bare metal and clear coated, using vintage Columbia decals very sparingly to keep the naked theme.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 15, 2015)

*faster miles per hour*

this bout the most costume bike i shoot around on....


----------



## furby714 (Dec 15, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> completely built from spare parts, almost everything is incorrect for a 56 spitfire



Badasss

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------

